# 20 years ago yesterday... UFC 1!!



## Stickgrappler (Nov 13, 2013)

Yesterday marked the 20th anniversary of UFC 1

To commemorate - I made some animated GIFs from Royce vs Art Jimmerson.  More GIFs to come!












Five more GIFs here

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/ufc-1-animated-gif-set-1-royce-gracie.html


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 13, 2013)

The day that changed Martial Arts forever.


----------



## Langenschwert (Nov 15, 2013)

And let's not forget that quote from the commentators in UFC 2: "where's that tooth?" "I think it's under my desk!". Good times, good times.

-Mark


----------



## Steve (Nov 15, 2013)

I remember when UFC 1 came out.  I was a dirt poor college student, not even married to my wife yet (although we were engaged and living together).  Purchasing a pay per view wasn't something I had ever considered before, and frankly didn't have the money for.  But for some reason, we bought the pay per view and watched it.  I'd never seen anything like it before and couldn't figure out how the little guy on the bottom kept winning.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 15, 2013)

I remember wanting to train in jujutsu after that, but it took forever for anyone with any training to bring it close to where I lived...and then, I was rolling with a blue belt instructor.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your stories... what a night, what an event... literally history in the making!

--------


UFC1  2nd Set of GIFs - Royce Gracie X Ken Shamrock 






5 more gif's here

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/ufc-1-gif-set-2-royce-gracie-vs-ken.html


----------

